# Uso da vírgula



## Portvcale

Denis555 said:


> Talvez por usarmos freqüentemente o QUEM no singular como sujeito:
> Quem cala consente.
> Quem vive no Brasil, conhece os problemas.
> Quem não saberia de uma coisa dessas?


Pode ser realmente por isso... mas mesmo assim são coisas diferentes, porque "Quem _qualquer coisa_" é o sujeito das orações, e o verbo da acção tem concordância com este...

Só uma coisa: porquê a vírgula depois de «Brasil»? Penso que nessa frase não havia necessidade, e está-se a cometer um erro de palmatória. Era capaz de aceitar mais a vírgula a preceder «consente» (no primeiro exemplo), devido a estarem dois verbos juntos.


----------



## maralto

Portvcale said:


> Pode ser realmente por isso... mas mesmo assim são coisas diferentes, porque "Quem _qualquer coisa_" é o sujeito das orações, e o verbo da acção tem concordância com este...
> 
> Só uma coisa: porquê a vírgula depois de «Brasil»? Penso que nessa frase não havia necessidade, e está-se a cometer um erro de palmatória. Era capaz de aceitar mais a vírgula a preceder «consente» (no primeiro exemplo), devido a estarem dois verbos juntos.


 
Tem toda a razão, na frase: Quem vive no Brasil conhece os problemas não pode haver vírgula pois, QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL é sujeito!

outro exemplo: Quem sabe sabe....


----------



## Outsider

Portvcale said:


> Só uma coisa: porquê a vírgula depois de «Brasil»? Penso que nessa frase não havia necessidade, e está-se a cometer um erro de palmatória. Era capaz de aceitar mais a vírgula a preceder «consente» (no primeiro exemplo), devido a estarem dois verbos juntos.


É comum, e penso que correcto, usar vírgula entre o sujeito e o verbo quando o sujeito é uma oração, isto é quando ele próprio inclui outro verbo além do principal.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> É comum, e penso que correcto, usar vírgula entre o sujeito e o verbo quando o sujeito é uma oração, isto é quando ele próprio inclui outro verbo além do principal.


 
Exato. Sem a vírgula eu interpretaria que o Brasil conhece os problemas, e não quem vive nele.


----------



## maralto

Alandria said:


> Exato. Sem a vírgula eu interpretaria que o Brasil conhece os problemas, e não quem vive nele.


 
Creio que não, Alandria....é precisamente por a frase não ter vírgula:

QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL CONHECE OS PROBLEMAS que se entende que as pessoas que vivem no Brasil conhecem os problemas... QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL funciona como sujeito da frase.

Com vírgula, a frase perde o sentido...QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL, CONHECE OS PROBLEMAS...
A questão é: QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL......? e o resto? faz o quê? diz o quê?


----------



## Alandria

maralto said:


> Creio que não, Alandria....é precisamente por a frase não ter vírgula:
> 
> QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL CONHECE OS PROBLEMAS que se entende que as pessoas que vivem no Brasil conhecem os problemas... QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL funciona como sujeito da frase.
> 
> Com vírgula, a frase perde o sentido...QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL, CONHECE OS PROBLEMAS...
> A questão é: QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL......? e o resto? faz o quê? diz o quê?


 
"no Brasil" é advérbio de lugar, acho que a vírgula cabe aí.


----------



## maralto

Mas *QUEM* CONHECE OS PROBLEMAS????
-QUEM VIVE NO BRASIL! É o sujeito!
a versão com advérbio de lugar seria: *No Brasil*, conhecem-se os problemas!
Neste caso, sim, teria a vírgula...


----------



## jazyk

Não é necessária a vírgula (e eu não a usaria) e o motivo já foi dado: não se separa o sujeito do verbo. Há quem coloque a vírgula aí porque se trata de duas orações, mas não há necessidade nenhuma e ao meu ver a frase fica muito mais fluida sem a vírgula. O fato de no Brasil ser um advérbio de lugar não significa absolutamente no Brasil. Se se quisesse colocar isso como uma expressão parentética, ter-se-ia de fazer preceder uma vírgula ao advérbio: Quem vive, no Brasil, conhece os problemas - o que faz menos sentido ainda. Portanto, melhor sem vírgula.


----------



## Portvcale

Outsider said:


> É comum, e penso que correcto, usar vírgula entre o sujeito e o verbo quando o sujeito é uma oração, isto é quando ele próprio inclui outro verbo além do principal.


Sim, mas para todos os casos? Ou só em frases que possa haver clara ambiguidade?

Eu interpreto "Quem vive no Brasil" como um conjunto. Mesmo pondo uma vírgula a preceder "no Brasil" continuo a não ligar «Brasil» ao verbo de acção, assim:

*Quem vive, no Brasil conhece os problemas.

Penso que o erro está ao nível de uma frase deste tipo:

«Ele no Brasil, foi sempre bom.»

O correcto seria, como é óbvio:

«Ele, no Brasil, foi sempre bom.» --> «Ele foi sempre bom no Brasil.» ou:

«Ele no Brasil foi sempre bom.»


----------



## maralto

ai uchi.m, agora fez-me rir...chegámos á vírgula por causa de uma afirmação de Macunaíma, creio, sobre a função da palavra QUEM na frase SEJA DE QUEM FOREM...


----------



## Denis555

Ei, o autor da danada da vírgula fui eu. Devo dizer que não tinha pensado muito sobre essa vírgula, usei um pouco de intuição. Me parece que pensando bem talvez não seja necessária a vírgula. 

O que acontece que esses casos de vírgula nem sempre são tão claros e definidos. Há até divergências entre autores. 

Por exemplo, na frase que eu também tinha escrito: Quem cala consente. Não usei a virgula e vi que no Dicionário Aurélio a mesma frase estava escrita _sem_ a vírgula. No entanto, vi que outros autores recomendam usar a vírgula com dois verbos juntos...

Ou seja, um assunto puxa outro. Só posso dizer uma coisa, vamos chamar o garçom/empregado de mesa e tomar mais uma cerveja...


----------



## maralto

Embora seja cedo ainda para a cerveja, Denis 555, o assunto da virgulação traz água pela barba...há autores,como Saramago, que a usam (assim como toda a pontuação) a seu bel prazer...e nem sempre os gramáticos o esclarecem completamente. No caso que discutimos, e em outros semelhantes, embora haja dois verbos juntos, a primeira frase é um sujeito (e eu quase me atreveria a dizer...e ponto final...) por isso,ecomo esta parece ser uma regra estanque, não se separa o sujeito do predicado...e, até agora,ainda ninguém me conseguiu convencer do contrário...
Um abraço!


----------



## uchi.m

Eu achava que a regra de que _vírgula não separa sujeito de predicado_ precedia qualquer outra...

Garçom! Mais uma


----------



## Macunaíma

maralto said:


> Embora seja cedo ainda para a cerveja, Denis 555, o assunto da virgulação traz água pela barba...há autores,como Saramago, que a usam (assim como toda a pontuação) a seu bel prazer...e nem sempre os gramáticos o esclarecem completamente. No caso que discutimos, e em outros semelhantes, embora haja dois verbos juntos, a primeira frase é um sujeito (e eu quase me atreveria a dizer...e ponto final...) por isso,ecomo esta parece ser uma regra estanque, não se separa o sujeito do predicado...e, até agora,ainda ninguém me conseguiu convencer do contrário...
> Um abraço!


 
Eu me lembro de, ao ler Saramago, ter notado que ele criava efeitos interessantes às vezes ao separar o sujeito de seu verbo com uma vírgula, aí eu percebi que eu inconscientemente buscava o mesmo, digamos, "efeito estilístico" quando, distraidamente, separava sujeito e verbo por vírgula, mesmo conhecendo a regra formal da escola.

Imagine que isso é um trecho de uma narrativa em primeira pessoa:

"Eles pareciam contentes, satisfeitos com as pequenas alegrias. Eu, naufragava"

A última frase poderia ser lida assim:

"Eu, que tinha tudo, todos os motivos para estar feliz como eles, naufragava"

Eu acho que a vírgula aí cria um efeito na leitura, simboliza uma pausa para uma reflexão que fica subentendida, sei lá. A frase não seria lida da mesma maneira se fosse simplesmente "eu naufragava", e aquela verborragia toda da frase inteira seria um tédio.

Mas isso é "experimentalismo", por assim dizer. Na regra mesmo, separar não é recomendado e causa confusão na maior parte das vezes.

Noto também que você usa reticências ao seu bel-prazer . Questão de estilo. É difícil se ater ferrenhamente a uma regra sem perder um pouco do estilo, então é uma questão de priorizar o que for mais importante para o que você quer comunicar ao escrever. Acho.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Muito interessante o comentário do Macu. É um alívio verificar que o tema do estilo _finalmente_ - e já não era sem tempo! - chegou a este forum. (Aliás, temos que creditar isto também à Maralto, que introduziu a virgulação _à la _Saramago nesta nossa conversa de botequim.) 

O exemplo dado pelo Macu ("Eu, naufragava") é muito bem escolhido. Duvido que os revisores sensíveis (há, claro, os insensíveis, mas não é desses que estou falando) iriam sacrificar aquela vírgula em função de uma regra gramatical. _Mutatis mutandis_, eu demitiria o revisor que, em nome da gramática, colocasse vírgula entre o pronome _eu_ e o "substantivo" _passarinho_, no poema abaixo:

*POEMINHO DO CONTRA

*Todos estes que aí estão
Atravancando o meu caminho,
Eles passarão.
Eu passarinho!

_Mario Quintana_


----------



## maralto

Dom Casmurro said:


> Muito interessante o comentário do Macu. É um alívio verificar que o tema do estilo _finalmente_ - e já não era sem tempo! - chegou a este forum. (Aliás, temos que creditar isto também à Maralto, que introduziu a virgulação _à la _Saramago nesta nossa conversa de botequim.)
> 
> O exemplo dado pelo Macu ("Eu, naufragava") é muito bem escolhido. Duvido que os revisores sensíveis (há, claro, os insensíveis, mas não é desses que estou falando) iriam sacrificar aquela vírgula em função de uma regra gramatical. _Mutatis mutandis_, eu demitiria o revisor que, em nome da gramática, colocasse vírgula entre o pronome _eu_ e o "substantivo" _passarinho_, no poema abaixo:
> 
> *POEMINHO DO CONTRA*
> 
> Todos estes que aí estão
> Atravancando o meu caminho,
> Eles passarão.
> Eu passarinho!
> 
> _Mario Quintana_


 

Claro, nunca colocaria  vírgula depois do EU de *eu passarinho....*é que este *passarinho*´funciona como verbo! Lindíssimo exemplo!

E Macunaíma tem toda a razão no seu belo exemplo* Eu, naufragava...*
Sou completamente contra a tirania da vírgula, no que toca a respeitar o estilo de um autor...só revisores insensíveis, como diz D.Casmurro, mexeriam em frases como essas...
Quanto à liberdade de estilo, as regras que se quebrem todas! O problema, muitas vezes, é saber o que é estilo, o que é a chamada «licença poética» ou não...Falamos de um nível mais alto da língua,não é verdade?
Não defendo aqui a ideia do «vale tudo»,referida numa discussão anterior, quando se trata de erros de gramática ou de ortografia, vamos ver se me faço entender...É que,para se quebrarem regras desta maneira (como as dos exemplos dados) é preciso conhecer muito bem a língua....e possuir algo a que se chama «sentido poético»...


----------



## maralto

Por graça, eis um poema  de *António* *Maria* *Lisboa*...chamado:

*Vírgula*
Eu menino às onze horas e trinta minutos 
a procurar o dia em que não te fale 
feito de resistências e ameaças — Este mundo 
compreende tanto no meio em que vive 
tanto no que devemos pensar. 
.....

Poema completo aqui  (role a barra até mais ou menos o meio da página)


----------



## Dom Casmurro

maralto said:


> Falamos de um nível mais alto da língua,não é verdade?


É verdade.





maralto said:


> Não defendo aqui a ideia do «vale tudo»,referida numa discussão anterior, quando se trata de erros de gramática ou de ortografia, vamos ver se me faço entender...É que,para se quebrarem regras desta maneira (como as dos exemplos dados) é preciso conhecer muito bem a língua....e possuir algo a que se chama «sentido poético»...


Ao "vale tudo" como tentativa de legitimar vulgares vícios de linguagem, em nome de uma pretensa democracia fundada em critérios estatísticos (o Google, nesse particular, transforma-se numa praga), contrapõe-se o "vale tudo" literário, que só pode ser praticado por quem já aprendeu tudo - e de tanto ter aprendido começa a percorrer o caminho de volta para refazer o prazer de experimentar, um pouco mais, a bela língua que lhe serve de matéria prima. João Cabral escreveu um verdadeiro manifesto sobre essa aventura literária, com estes versos sobre Mirò: 

Miró_ sentia a mão direita_
_demasiado sábia_
_e que de saber tanto_
_já não podia inventar nada. _

_Quis então que desaprendesse_
_o muito que aprendera,_
_a fim de reencontrar_
_a linha ainda fresca da esquerda. _


----------



## maralto

Bravo, D.Casmurro,é precisamente isso!

Os versos de João Cabral que refere remetem ainda para o «experimentalismo» da poesia dada..._desaprender o que se aprendeu a fim de reencontrar a linha ainda fresca..._como que uma nova literatura...infelizmente, o Google é uma amálgama perigosa, em que o trigo e o joio se confundem; e, a propósito de vírgulas, já as vi colocadas em textos do Google da forma mais «democrática» possível...não devemos confundir democracia com mediocridade...


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Acho que quando se quer usar vírgula com o objetivo de pausa, e não com valor sintático como originalmente, deve-se usar a vírgula grega "-" como: "Quem vive no Brasil - conhece os problemas".

Não estou certo se isso é português ou inglês. Em legendagens de filme eles usam muito essa vírgula grega quando o personagem faz uma pausa no meio da frase, que não tem nada a ver com vírgula, e retoma a frase depois - com objetivo de impacto ou surpresa, ou visando que o interlocutor criasse alguma expectativa para a continuação da frase.

Se um falante para a frase em "Quem vive no Brasil", dá tempo para todos seus interlocutores expecularem "é fudido", "é feliz", "gosta de carnaval"; ao que, ao continuar sua frase, poderia causar algum efeito humorístico ou de surpresa. Acredito que para esse efeito se use a vírgula grega.

PS: Claro que minhas considerações estão fora do âmbito poético-literário. Esses vivem em um mundo independente.


----------



## maralto

A «vírgula grega» émuito utlizada pelos ingleses; estou precisamente  atraduzir um livro em que isso é uma constante; em Portugal, há quem use (talvez devido à influência de traduções do inglês em que se optou por deixar a pontuação original do autor.
A «vírgula grega»,o travessão, é utilizado para fazer a transposição do discurso directo parao indirecto e, por mim, prefiro usá-lo apenas assim, para não criar confusão...


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Além do uso mais comum do travessão, como sugeriu maralto, "a transposição do discurso directo parao indirecto", ele também pode funcionar como vírgula, no caso de um expressão parasintática, como no exemplo trazido pelo Wikipedia:

E ninguém via — ninguém, ninguém — Os meigos olhos que suspiravam." (Manuel Bandeira) ou também no final da frase, como eu usei no segundo parágrafo do meu thread anterior. Mas usemos um exemplo mais bonito:

"Um mundo todo vivo tem grande força — a força de um inferno." (Clarice Lispector)

Esse uso fonético com função de pausa, acredito que seja mesmo estrangeirismo de textos traduzidos sem domesticação pontual.


----------



## Portvcale

Se se quiser dar uma pausa (para pensar, exprimir surpresa e espanto, etc.), penso que se deve utilizar as reticências...

O utilização do travessão, além dos casos mais "normais", serve para substituir os dois pontos (":") ou a vírgula, utlizando-se esta quando se quer destacar, por exemplo, o trecho conclusivo da frase/texto. Por exemplo:

«Ele fez tudo por tudo — e bem!»



Continuando com o assunto da vírgula, há uma particularidade, entre muitas, que sempre me intrigou. A questão das orações antecipadas quando se utilizam conjunções (mas, porque, etc.).

Por exemplo:

«Eu adoro ir à praia(,)* quando está bom tempo.»

«Quando está bom tempo, eu adoro ir à praia.»

* Vírgula facultativa.

Agora entrando no assunto propriamente dito (exemplo com a conjunção adversativa "mas"):

1. «Eu gosto de estar em casa, mas quando está bom tempo, eu adoro ir à praia.» («Eu gosto de estar em casa, mas (eu) adoro ir à praia quando está bom tempo.»)

2. «Eu gosto de estar em casa, mas*,* quando está bom tempo, eu adoro ir à praia.»

Não se deveria escrever sempre como no exemplo 2?


----------



## Outsider

bhagavan dasa said:


> Acho que quando se quer usar vírgula com o objetivo de pausa, e não com valor sintático como originalmente, deve-se usar a vírgula grega "-" como: "Quem vive no Brasil - conhece os problemas".
> 
> Não estou certo se isso é português ou inglês.


Esse uso da vírgula parece-me estranho, mesmo em inglês. 

Os outros exemplos que citaram parecem-me perfeitamente normais. Acho que não têm nada de estrangeirismo. O que se faz de diferente no inglês (mas nunca o vi em textos portugueses) é usar o travessão para indicar uma interrupção:

"I just wanted to say--"

Neste caso, nós usamos as reticências:

--Eu só queria dizer...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Portvcale said:


> Se se quiser dar uma pausa (para pensar, exprimir surpresa e espanto, etc.), penso que se deve utilizar as reticências...


Continuemos no exemplo proposto pelo Macu (_Eu, naufragava_). Pode usar reticências, é verdade (_Eu... naufragava_). Se quiser, pode mesmo usar ponto de interrogação (_Eu? naufragava)_. Pode, se preferir um toque um pouco concretista, usar até mesmo dois-pontos (_Eu: naufragava_). Como se vê, quando se trata de fazer pausa, pode-se tudo. 

Mas só a vírgula é que não pode?  Se o Saramago pode usá-la onde bem entende, por que não podemos nós?  Precisamos ganhar um Nobel de Literatura para ter esse direito? E onde o Saramago punha as suas vírgulas rebeldes, antes de ser famoso? Escondia-as pudicamente, com medo da palmatória do professor? 

Na minha opinião - que transmito na mais santa paz, sem nenhuma intenção de polemizar - acho que podemos, sim, usar vírgula no exemplo dado pelo Macu, sobretudo porque ela sugere, sutilmente, a elipse de um aposto ou de uma oração apositiva: _Eu, _[_entre todos os que ali estavam_],_ naufragava_.


----------



## maralto

Num livro que estou a traduzir, em inglês dos Estados Unidos (assim como em muitos outros), o uso do travessão em vez da vírgula é uma constante, como no exemplo:

«pregnant women--often first time moms--are afraid of....

E, respondendo a D.Casmurro, Saramago,antes de ser famoso,foi também revisor literário e, com certeza se sujeitou às regras de virgulação da editora para quem trabalhou...Criador como é, acabou por dar nome a um estilo: à Saramago...e vivam os criadores inspirados ( e conhecedores)!!!!!!!
E subscrevo a vírgula de Macunaíma também em _Eu,nafragava_....


----------



## Outsider

maralto said:


> Num livro que estou a traduzir, em inglês dos Estados Unidos (assim como em muitos outros), o uso do travessão em vez da vírgula é uma constante, como no exemplo:
> 
> «pregnant women--often first time moms--are afraid of....


Porque é que diz que o travessão é usado aí "em vez da vírgula"? Esse tipo de uso do travessão -- para destacar uma expressão -- é comum e que eu saiba normal em português.


----------



## maralto

Posso até estar errada, Outsider, mas não creio que seja tão comum assim...o exemplo que lhe dei é apenas um, entre centenas, que surgem neste livro...Por vezes, as páginas mais parecem uma sequência de texto-espaço-travessão;texto-espaço-travessâo do que um corpo de texto «normal»; não tenho ideia de ver corpos de texto em português assim...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Talvez, se estivéssemos todos reunidos a uma mesa de um bar, com direito a garçom e tudo, eu fosse linchado pelo o vou dizer a seguir. Mas, enchendo-me de coragem, vou me arriscar.
Na verdade, entendo que, desde que usando o mínimo de bom senso, e cuidando para não ferir as regras básicas de ortografia, quem escreve pode se expressar usando as ferramentas que lhes estão ao alcance para exprimir suas intenções, seus sentidos. Nesse aspecto, tanto os travessões, como as vírgulas, ponto-e-vírgulas, dois-pontos, pontos e reticências, são válidos quando se deseja dar uma idéia de pausa, tentando trazer para o leitor o exato conceito do texto, caso ele fosse falado. Para outras intenções, a idéia central permanece válida.
O importante para mim é que haja uma boa comunicação (transmissão e recepção), tendo a preocupação constante de tentar minimizar ao máximo interpretações diversas daquela que quem transmite, deseja passar. As palavras, as pontuações, certos formatos e mesmos os acentos são as ferramentas que temos à nossa disposição para exprimir nossas idéias. Se conseguirmos isso, creio que estamos a fazer um bom trabalho (e olha que, às vezes, não é fácil...).

Agora sim, podem me linchar !!


----------



## Vanda

Pelo bom senso?!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Pelo bom senso?!



Estão vendo ? acho que não consegui passar a idéia central ... referi-me a bom sendo (mínimo bom senso), querendo dizer que o autor não deveria expressar-se tão livremente chegando a um ponto no qual não respeitasse regra alguma. Algo como:

Miró, sentia a mão, direita,
demasiado, sábia,
e que, de saber, tanto,
já não podia, inventar, nada.


----------



## Portvcale

Já li por aí que quem escreve livros tem uma liberdade quase total. Com isto, não há muito mais a dizer.

Eu aprendi na escola que não se deve colocar uma vírgula a indicar uma "simples" pausa só porque entendemos que fica bem ou porque fazemos uma pausa na oralidade. As vírgulas têm um papel bem definido.

Agora, se o autor tem uma explicação lógica para o ter feito, bem, não sei...



			
				Dom Casmurro said:
			
		

> Na minha opinião - que transmito na mais santa paz, sem nenhuma intenção de polemizar - acho que podemos, sim, usar vírgula no exemplo dado pelo Macu, sobretudo porque ela sugere, sutilmente, a elipse de um aposto ou de uma oração apositiva: Eu, [entre todos os que ali estavam], naufragava.


Na minha opinião, não pode ser uma intercalada, pois, se assim fosse, não poderia "ficar" nenhuma vírgula. «Eu naufragava.»/«Eu que naufragava.»; «Eu, de entre todos os presentes, naufragava.»

Mas pode ser uma elipse (a elipse só se utiliza quando há omissão do verbo principal, não é?); agora como poderia ser, não sei.


Em relação a ambiguidades, como pontuavam (se é que alteravam alguma coisa) a frase seguinte?:

«Eu tenho um amigo meu com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos.»


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Portvcale said:


> Em relação a ambiguidades, como pontuavam (se é que alteravam alguma coisa) a frase seguinte?:
> 
> «Eu tenho um amigo meu com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos.»



Vou arriscar (outra vez):
«Eu tenho um, (que é) amigo meu, com hepatite, que perdeu a causa por muito menos.»
Até que fez algum sentido....


----------



## Vanda

Acho que você não me entendeu, Ricardo.  Estava respondendo ao seu comentário _" Agora sim, podem me linchar !!" _E minha pergunta se referia a linchar por quê? Pelo bom senso?!


----------



## spielenschach

Concordo que a vírgula seja em muitos casos obrigatória mas não deixa, mas sempre, de ser uma questão de ritmo, uma clarificação do sentido da leitura.


----------



## Cineclubista

Portvcale said:


> Eu aprendi na escola que não se deve colocar uma vírgula a indicar uma "simples" pausa só porque entendemos que fica bem ou porque fazemos uma pausa na oralidade. As vírgulas têm um papel bem definido.


 
Estou plenamente de acordo.
 
"[...] os termos essenciais e integrantes da oração ligam-se uns com os outros sem pausa; não podem, assim, ser separados por virgula. Esta á a razão por que _não é admissível_ o uso da vírgula entre uma oração subordinada substantiva e a sua principal; [...]" (Celso Cunha & Lindley Cintra, _Nova gramática do português contemporâneo_, Rio de Janeiro, Nova Fronteira, 1985; grifo meu).

Colocar uma vírgula entre sujeito e predicado, ou entre a oração substantiva e a oração principal, é erro grosseiro, infelizmente cada vez mais difundido. É evidente que, quando isso ocorre em textos de prosadores e poetas que dominam excelentemente o idioma, trata-se de um recurso estético ou estilístico. É preciso distinguir um e outro fato. Senão, qualquer semi-analfabeto vira Nobel de literatura...

Um abraço!


----------



## jazyk

> Mas só a vírgula é que não pode? Se o Saramago pode usá-la onde bem entende, por que não podemos nós? Precisamos ganhar um Nobel de Literatura para ter esse direito? E onde o Saramago punha as suas vírgulas rebeldes, antes de ser famoso? Escondia-as pudicamente, com medo da palmatória do professor?


Saramago não usa a torto e a direito. Uma leitura atenta nos livros dele revelará que a vírgula segue uma lógica. Não quero dizer qual é aqui porque não tiro esse imenso prazer de vocês que é ler Saramago.


----------



## Portvcale

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vou arriscar (outra vez):
> «Eu tenho um, (que é) amigo meu, com hepatite, que perdeu a causa por muito menos.»
> Até que fez algum sentido....


Obrigado, Ricardo.

Eu tenho uma solução, mas queria que mais membros dessem as suas opiniões.

Agradeço.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

jazyk said:


> Uma leitura atenta nos livros dele revelará que a vírgula segue uma lógica.


 Alguém disse que ele não segue uma lógica?


----------



## jazyk

> Mas só a vírgula é que não pode? *Se o Saramago pode usá-la onde bem entende, por que não podemos nós*? Precisamos ganhar um Nobel de Literatura para ter esse direito? E onde o Saramago punha as suas vírgulas rebeldes, antes de ser famoso? Escondia-as pudicamente, com medo da palmatória do professor?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Cineclubista said:


> É evidente que, quando isso ocorre em textos de prosadores e poetas que dominam excelentemente o idioma, trata-se de um recurso estético ou estilístico. É preciso distinguir um e outro fato. Senão, qualquer semi-analfabeto vira Nobel de literatura...


Não creio que alguém neste thread tenha dito algo discordante disso.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pessoal, e o desafio que nos lançou o amigo Portvcale ? Alguém se habilita ?


----------



## maralto

O exemplo de Portucale:
«Eu tenho um amigo meu com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos.»
Variantes possíveis (na minha modesta opinião, claro):

Eu tenho um amigo meu*,* com hepatite*,* que perdeu a causa por muito menos...

e se quisesse enfatizar a ideia de EU?

Eu*,* (eu) tenho um amigo com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos....
e sei perfeitamente que s enão separa o sujeito do predicado...


----------



## Outsider

Para dar ênfase a uma palavra, o melhor é usar itálico:

_Eu_ tenho um amigo com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos...​Não obstante a frase de Saramago, a vírgula não serve para pôr palavras em ênfase.


----------



## maralto

Creio que sim,que a vírgula se pode usar para dar ênfase...
Não falo apenas dasfrase no link que se segue, mas também do famigerado exemplo *Eu,naufragava...*


http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:QqAUOfKiL-EJ:ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php%3Fid%3D19583+v%C3%ADrgula+para+dar+%C3%AAnfase&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=pt


----------



## Outsider

maralto said:


> Não falo apenas dasfrase no link que se segue, mas também do famigerado exemplo *Eu,naufragava...*


Na frase de Saramago citada pelo Macunaíma, a vírgula não me parece representar ênfase, mas sim uma enumeração abreviada, ou se preferir um contraste. 

"Eles pareciam contentes, satisfeitos com as pequenas alegrias. Eu, naufragava."​Na primeira frase, o autor fala de "eles". Como na que a segue passa a falar de "eu", trata-se de certo modo de uma enumeração. Acho que isto se vê bem modificando um pouco as frases:

"Eles *estavam* contentes, satisfeitos com as pequenas alegrias. Eu, *melancólico*."​Há de facto aqui uma elipse, e estou em crer que era este tipo de estrutura que Saramago tinha em mente quando pontuou a frase original. (Parto do princípio de que foi ele que a pontuou.)



> http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=2&gl=pt


A resposta do Ciberdúvidas refere-se aos advérbios. Os complementos circunstanciais podem quase sempre ser postos em evidência usando vírgulas para separá-los da oração principal, mas o mesmo não se aplica a substantivos ou pronomes como "eu", que são componentes fundamentais da própria oração principal.

Sinceramente, acho que "Eu, tenho um amigo..." só soa a enfático devido à _pausa_ que a vírgula supostamente representa aí. A vírgula pretende representar essa pausa.


----------



## maralto

Tem razão na sua análise da frase de Saramago, embora, nessa enumeração:       * eles...eu, naufragava *eu possa ver um desjo de realçar, de dar ênfase...tudo bem.

Em relação ao citado abaixo,

Sinceramente, acho que "Eu, tenho um amigo..." só soa a enfático devido à _pausa_ que a vírgula supostamente representa aí. A vírgula pretende representar essa pausa.[/quote]

Pois aqui já falamos de uma corrente diferente de opinião; existem muitos defensores de que a vírgula (ou a pontuação em geral) serve apenas para separar estruturas diferentes na frase ou no disurso, do ponto de visto sintáctico; e há os defensores de que a vírgula (ou a pontuação em geral) se pode usar também para assinalar que, nesse momento, se deve fazer uma pausa (para respirar,como aprendi, hehe),pausa essa que terá quaisquer objectivos...além de respirar, dar ênfase...
Aqui vai um exemplo:
Ele, ele sabe muito bem o que quer!
Enfim...


----------



## Outsider

Como diz, há diferenças de opinião.


----------



## maralto

Touché! (para ambos!)


----------



## Portvcale

maralto said:


> O exemplo de Portucale:
> «Eu tenho um amigo meu com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos.»
> Variantes possíveis (na minha modesta opinião, claro):
> 
> [1] Eu tenho um amigo meu*,* com hepatite*,* que perdeu a causa por muito menos...
> 
> e se quisesse enfatizar a ideia de EU?
> 
> [2] Eu*,* (eu) tenho um amigo com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos....
> e sei perfeitamente que s enão separa o sujeito do predicado...


Obrigado, maralto!

Eu tinha em mente a forma como você pontuou a frase em [1]. Penso que é a forma mais simples para tirar a ambiguidade em «com hepatite que perdeu...»

Na frase [2], o "problema" permanece... mesmo assim, substituiria o primeiro "eu" por "quanto a mim" ou, como já disse anteriormente, utilizaria as reticências...


Esta questão das ambiguidades, a meu ver, é deveras pertinente. Já tenho visto tantas frases escritas que podem ter dois ou mais sentidos, e só quem estiver completamente no contexto é que não vai ter dúvidas. Quando é que se deve ter em conta a desambiguação? 





Outsider said:


> Na frase de Saramago citada pelo Macunaíma, a vírgula não me parece representar ênfase, mas sim uma enumeração abreviada, ou se preferir um contraste.
> 
> "Eles pareciam contentes, satisfeitos com as pequenas alegrias. Eu, naufragava."​Na primeira frase, o autor fala de "eles". Como na que a segue passa a falar de "eu", trata-se de certo modo de uma enumeração. Acho que isto se vê bem modificando um pouco as frases:
> 
> "Eles *estavam* contentes, satisfeitos com as pequenas alegrias. Eu, *melancólico*."​Há de facto aqui uma elipse, e estou em crer que era este tipo de estrutura que Saramago tinha em mente quando pontuou a frase original. (Parto do princípio de que foi ele que a pontuou.)
> 
> A resposta do Ciberdúvidas refere-se aos advérbios. Os complementos circunstanciais podem quase sempre ser postos em evidência usando vírgulas para separá-los da oração principal, mas o mesmo não se aplica a substantivos ou pronomes como "eu", que são componentes fundamentais da própria oração principal.
> 
> Sinceramente, acho que "Eu, tenho um amigo..." só soa a enfático devido à _pausa_ que a vírgula supostamente representa aí. A vírgula pretende representar essa pausa.


Em relação à frase "Eu, naufragava", a explicação está perfeita. Neste caso, a elipse cabe que nem uma luva...


----------



## Portvcale

Olá!

Vamos lá dar vida a este tópico... 

Mais uma questão: é correcto colocar-se uma vírgula a preceder "ou", na frase seguinte?:

«Pode ser maçãs, ou peras.»

Obrigado.


----------



## maralto

a regra diz que não...*maçãs ou pêras* seria o correcto.

a não ser que se aceite que a vírgula serve também para marcar uma pausa (prosódia...)


----------



## Outsider

Portvcale said:


> Mais uma questão: é correcto colocar-se uma vírgula a preceder "ou", na frase seguinte?:
> 
> «Pode ser maçãs, ou peras.»


A minha opinião: correcto, mas desnecessário. São só dois itens.

Mas parece-me que ficava mais correcto ainda "Pode*m* ser maçãs(,) ou p*ê*ras".


----------



## Portvcale

Obrigado pelas respostas.



Outsider said:


> A minha opinião: correcto, mas desnecessário. São só dois itens.


Porquê? Estou a referir-me ao «correcto». Se fossem mais de 2 itens, a vírgula aceitar-se-ia naturalmente, como disse *maralto*... («Podem ser maçãs, peras ou laranjas.»)



Outsider said:


> Mas parece-me que ficava mais correcto ainda "Pode*m* ser maçãs(,) ou p*ê*ras".


De facto, fica mais correcto assim... mas poderia ser empregado "pode" no seguinte caso:

O que vai ser? Um cestinho de maçãs, um de peras ou um de laranjas?
«Pode ser (um cesto) [de] maças ou [de] peras.»


Singular: *pêra*; plural: *peras*, sem acento circunflexo.


----------



## Outsider

Portvcale said:


> Porquê? Estou a referir-me ao «correcto».


Se por alguma razão entender que quer fazer uma pequena pausa entre as duas palavras, por exemplo para acentuar um contraste. Claro que não é obrigatório. Mas confesso que aqui estou a falar um pouco de cor.



Portvcale said:


> De facto, fica mais correcto assim... mas poderia ser empregado "pode" no seguinte caso:
> 
> O que vai ser? Um cestinho de maçãs, um de peras ou um de laranjas?
> «Pode ser (um cesto) [de] maças ou [de] peras.»


Bem visto! 



Portvcale said:


> Singular: *pêra*; plural: *peras*, sem acento circunflexo.


Estou bastante convicto de que está enganado a esse respeito.


----------



## MOC

O meu dicionário confirma a opinião de Portvcale acerca da palavra "peras", Outsider.


----------



## Portvcale

Outsider said:


> Se por alguma razão entender que quer fazer uma pequena pausa entre as duas palavras, por exemplo para acentuar um contraste. Claro que não é obrigatório. Mas confesso que aqui estou a falar um pouco de cor.


Pois, mas parece que é "proibido" colocar uma vírgula a preceder conjunções (pelo menos, "ou" e "e") numa enumeração (com a excepção que já foi referida - mais de dois itens)... eu queria chegar ao ponto das outras excepções (se as há)... será que "ou" tem as mesmas excepções que "e"?


----------



## Outsider

Portvcale said:


> Pois, mas parece que é "proibido" colocar uma vírgula a preceder conjunções (pelo menos, "ou" e "e") numa enumeração (com a excepção que já foi referida - mais de dois itens)...


Quem disse?!


----------



## Portvcale

Outsider said:


> Quem disse?!


Os especialistas da matéria... por exemplo, no Ciberdúvidas, tem alguns tópicos a falar sobre isso...


----------



## Outsider

Por exemplo?...


----------



## Portvcale

Outsider said:


> Por exemplo?...


Alguns exemplos: 

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=2281
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=3324
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15938


----------



## Outsider

Logo na primeira resposta encontro o seguinte:



> Normalmente, não se utiliza a vírgula antes de *e* e geralmente utiliza-se antes de *mas*. [...] No entanto, nos dois casos *existem excepções*.


Que era o que eu já sabia.

E penso que a última resposta responde à sua pergunta, Portvcale:



> Se as conjunções vêm repetidas, esses mesmos elementos *separam-se por vírgula*: «Abrem-se lírios, e jasmins, e rosas» (exemplo retirado da Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo, de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra).


Não sei aonde é que as pessoas vão buscar estas "regras" sobre não se poder usar vírgula antes ou depois das conjunções. Um pouco de leitura atenta corrige logo essa ideia.


----------



## Portvcale

Outsider said:


> Logo na primeira resposta encontro o seguinte:
> 
> Que era o que eu já sabia.


Eram as "excepções" de que falava... por exemplo, na conjunção de duas orações com sujeitos diferentes, em orações bastante extensas, etc.



Outsider said:


> E penso que a última resposta responde à sua pergunta, Portvcale:
> 
> Não sei aonde é que as pessoas vão buscar estas "regras" sobre não se poder usar vírgula antes ou depois das conjunções. Um pouco de leitura atenta corrige logo essa ideia.


O Outsider diz que:

«Podem ser maçãs, peras ou laranjas.»/«Podem ser maçãs, peras e laranjas.»

tem o mesmo valor/enquadra-se em

«Podem ser maçãs, ou peras, ou laranjas.»/«Podem ser maçãs, e peras, e laranjas.»?


----------



## maralto

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...ula+antes+de+ou+e&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=pt

Espero que isto ajude....

http://priberam.com/duvidas/duvidas_detalhe.aspx?id=1215

E isto também...

A frase inicial de Portucale indicava apenas duas ideias: *Podem ser peras(, )ou laranjas.* Indica uma escolha entre duas coisas e não uma enumeração como indica a ideia de *podem ser peras, ou laranjas, ou maçãs, ou toranjas, etc etc....*neste caso, claro que pode haver vírgula! 
(E eu sou muito liberal com as vírgulas...)


----------



## Outsider

Portvcale said:


> O Outsider diz que:
> 
> «Podem ser maçãs, peras ou laranjas.»/«Podem ser maçãs, peras e laranjas.»
> 
> tem o mesmo valor/enquadra-se em
> 
> «Podem ser maçãs, ou peras, ou laranjas.»/«Podem ser maçãs, e peras, e laranjas.»?


Sem mais contexto, não vejo diferença especial entre as duas versões. Acho que podem ser equivalentes. Não digo que o sejam sempre. As frases com repetição da conjunção são talvez um pouco mais expressivas.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Para dar ênfase a uma palavra, o melhor é usar itálico:
> 
> _Eu_ tenho um amigo com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos...​Não obstante a frase de Saramago, a vírgula não serve para pôr palavras em ênfase.



Houve mudança na frase original proposta por Potvcale.
"Eu tenho um amigo *meu* com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos."
Se já considerarem este tema esgotado, eu entenderei...


----------



## Outsider

Como assim?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Out, no seu post de número 44, você raciocinou retirando da frase original a palavra *meu*, o que alteraria o desafio proposto pelo Portvcale. Só isso ...


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, tinha-me escapado o "meu" na frase! 



Portvcale said:


> Em relação a ambiguidades, como pontuavam (se é que alteravam alguma coisa) a frase seguinte?:
> 
> «Eu tenho um amigo meu com hepatite que perdeu a causa por muito menos.»


Bom, para começar "tenho um amigo meu" é um pleonasmo que só se aceita em linguagem coloquial. Mas, aceitando o pleonasmo, a frase parece-me suficientemente clara, pontuada como está. Se quisesse mesmo assim pontuá-la, acho que seria «Eu tenho um amigo meu com hepatite*,* que perdeu a causa por muito menos».


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Tem razão, tinha-me escapado o "meu" na frase!
> 
> Bom, para começar "tenho um amigo meu" é um pleonasmo que só se aceita em linguagem coloquial. Mas, aceitando o pleonasmo, a frase parece-me suficientemente clara, pontuada como está. Se quisesse mesmo assim pontuá-la, acho que seria «Eu tenho um amigo meu com hepatite*,* que perdeu a causa por muito menos».



Bem, é que eu achava que tinha uma "pegadinha" neste desafio proposto. Por isso, eu pensei que talvez a intenção fosse conforme a alternativa dada por mim: Eu tenho (por exemplo, um advogado), (que é) amigo meu, com hepatite, que perdeu a causa por muito menos. Esta situação seria se alguém tivesse perguntado às pessoas ao redor se tinham (conheciam) um advogado para defendê-lo em uma causa parecida com a dele... (relendo agora, acho que viajei na maionese).
Abraço.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Sugestão (muito tardia, mas muito tardia mesmo):

"Meu amigo hepatítico perdeu a causa por muito menos".
"Por muito menos perdeu a causa meu hepatítico amigo".


----------

